# Creepy Cloth



## halloweengirl

Does anyone know where I can get a large amount of creepy cloth(I think its cheesecloth?)I know places like Big Lots and walmart sell it.But its about $3 a pack.Each pack looks like its only enough to cover a small door.I need enough to cover a pretty large area.


----------



## ScareFX

Before creepy cloth came out I would buy cheesecloth by the yard at Walmart for about 10 cents a yard. (It's bulk in a box not the little bags.) Then I used Rit dye to color it.


----------



## gypsichic

i think its about .40 or .50/yd now from walmart

i bought a bunch last year

1 pkg is 3 yds btw


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I have 2 bags of Creepy Cloth but I'm definitely going to check out Walmart this weekend and work on making my own. Thanks.


----------



## Black Cat

If you go to walmart, you might have to ask the sales clerk in the fabric section for the bulk cheesecloth. It comes in plain brown boxes and usually they just stuff it under a display. It's not something that comes on bolts where they can display it easily.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Black Cat said:


> If you go to walmart, you might have to ask the sales clerk in the fabric section for the bulk cheesecloth. It comes in plain brown boxes and usually they just stuff it under a display. It's not something that comes on bolts where they can display it easily.


cool - thanks for the head's up :jol:


----------



## ScareFX

Black Cat said:


> If you go to walmart, you might have to ask the sales clerk in the fabric section for the bulk cheesecloth. It comes in plain brown boxes and usually they just stuff it under a display. It's not something that comes on bolts where they can display it easily.


Yeap... Black Cat knows the routine. It's bulk by the yard. You can get as many yards as you want and it's cheap. It's not the 3-yard pieces in the craft bag.


----------



## Beepem

walmart no longer sells cheesecloth by the yard!

anyway, cheesecloth and rit is good.


----------



## Dr Morbius

I buy it by the bulk too.Mine still carries it.cheaper than creepy cloth when you dye your own...BTW, if you never used dye on cheesecloth, be aware it dyes FAST so suptle colors are almost impossible..you can get a good dark grey from using black if you do a quick dip.


----------



## Spooklights

Beepem said:


> walmart no longer sells cheesecloth by the yard!
> 
> anyway, cheesecloth and rit is good.


Try Jo-Ann fabrics... or any fabric or craft store, for that matter. Jo-Ann's had it the last time I looked.


----------



## ScareFX

Dr Morbius said:


> ...BTW, if you never used dye on cheesecloth, be aware it dyes FAST so subtle colors are almost impossible..you can get a good dark grey from using black if you do a quick dip.


Good point Doc. I've only been able to get lighter colors on cheesecloth by using highly diluted Rit Dye.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Ahhh! Of course! Diluted Rit....'doh!


----------



## darryl

Bulk for sure. What I do is hang some up, tear, rip, shred, whatever to get the torn look. I usually use scissors to cut slits and then shred the cuts so they look tattered. Then spray paint with gray, black, brown primer. They come out great and you can really get some different looks with this method. Never tried dying though, seems to messy for accident prone little old me.  
Good luck, definitely cheaper then the fabric you can buy already done.


----------



## IshWitch

I've tea stained all of my cheese cloth. Used a lot of that for curtains. I like to hang it over the shower curtain rod (shower curtain pushed well out of the way! ) then I take a serrated knife to it. Makes great pulled shredded holes that way.

I wouldn't buy creepy cloth, too easy to make what I want out of plain ol' cheese cloth. Our Walmart doesn't sell it in the material dept, which really sucks! So I get mine in the paint dept. and it is still pretty cheap.


----------



## frontierflyer

tea staining looks VERY authentic and is super simple to do!


----------



## halloweengirl

How do you stain it with tea?


----------



## Beepem

basically you dip it in tea, you never did that to paper with school reports?

anyway what do you guys do with creepy cloth?


----------



## halloweengirl

Nope...honestly can say that I have never had to dip paper in tea for any school work.


----------



## Beepem

its to make it look old, then you take a match to it and hope/pray you dont burn yourself and your report


----------



## JohnnyL

Hang it on tree branches so it sways in the chilly october air. Drape it over all lamp posts, perhaps some fencing. It works great to give anything that "old fashioned" look of being "kept" by (previous) owners.... Inside I like to do the same, drape it over furniture etc etc.


----------



## HibLaGrande

I imagine soaking it in a pot of coffee would stain it real nice.


----------



## Beepem

i think that would make it too dark, tea stains very gently

then again i dont drink coffee.................so i wouldnt really know


----------



## shaunathan

hmmm:

Cheese Cloth - 89cents a yard.
Box of Tea - 2.45
Serratted Knife - 5.34
Scarring the Bejeebus out of your neighbours with a custom Deathshroud, *Priceless*. There are some things money can't buy, for everything else, there's a haunter...


----------



## Beepem

i tried tea this morning, it hardly did anything for me and it was very very strong tea


i might try diluted coffee.


----------



## Johnny Thunder

I was in my Walmart this morning and they only had cheesecloth in these little bags


----------



## HibLaGrande

I bought t pkgs of cheesecloth from wall mart and a bottle of rit dye black. yes it is very black! this stuff would make a great scrim, nearly invisible in low light.


----------



## shaunathan

I do not know if this is a nation-wide chain but Hancock Fabrics ( www.hancockfabrics.com ) has cheesecloth on sail right now at 2 yards for 1 dollar. Sale runs through October 11th.


----------



## EvilGrin

I generally use coffee to dye my cheesecloth since I never have leftover tea, but hubbby never finishes that pot of coffee I make Sunday morning. If it is getting too dark you rinse it, if still too dark you wash it. If all else fails bleach  If you are worried about it being too dark before you dye it just dilute it first. And I also usually throw it all in the washer and dryer anyway to tatter the cheesecloth just a little more. And for some extra variation in the staining hang the already stained and shredded cloth and spray diluted coffee from a spray bottle. Makes great table cloths too along with a little well-stretched spider webbing. :jol:


----------



## Lilly

i just dyed some cheesecloth i used water and water based black paint

this is color they turned out a light grey. i could prob dip them again for darker color


----------



## dynoflyer

I've read that soaking cheesecloth in laundry detergent and letting it dry without rinsing give a 'blue' glow under blacklight. Anyone know if this works, I can't seem to locate blue fluorescent spray paint around here.


----------



## Long_Tom

Many laundry detergents contain "brightening agents" which are actually fluorescent. Not all of them do, however. Try your detergent out under a black light before you bother rinsing it into your cheesecloth. 

There is also "bluing liquid" which is the same stuff, only not mixed into detergent. If you have to buy something that glows, go straight to this stuff and skip the trial and error with the laundry soaps.


----------



## Vlad

Rit also makes a whitening agent that goes on clear, but glows better than any detergent. Many people don't even bother to soak the fabrics in it. They merely put the prop under blacklight, then apply the rit in solution using a spray bottle to get just the glow effect they want.


----------



## dragon flame

I like that idea Vlad I never thought of a spray bottle I will be sure to use it with fcg!


----------

